# possible host surrogate



## Guest (Feb 24, 2005)

Im thinking about becoming a host surrogate, but would like lots more information and opinions of people who have attempted this, or been successful. Every bit of information would be very greatfully recieved as i dont want to let anyone down or waste anyones time. im happy to answer any questions as these would probably be very useful and make me think about things i havent already thought of (there must be tons of stuff!)


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Hun

Feel free to IM/Email me with any questions !!!

The question you will be asked the most is How do you know you will be able to give upthe baby !!??

The link on my info at the bottom will take you to the COTS web site !! 

Hope this helps !!


----------



## E.C (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi lensgirl!

Im a host surrogate and im with Surrogacy Uk  
They hold Get Togethers nearly every month and everyone meets up at a family pub or any other public place and have a chinwag. 
They are very supportive and i met my wonderful friends C&M there, it was love at first sight! We have a fantastic friendship and i know we'll be life long friends  
We're due to have our first Frozen Embryo transfer on Mon 14th march!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi E.C

how did you find Surrogacy UK? Im still in the middle of trying to decide whether to go for them or for COTS, I guess they both do pretty much the same thing. Also how much was your police check and how did you go about getting once?  how did you calculate your expected expenses as well?

Sorry for the questions

Robyne


----------



## rosy (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi Robyne

just wanted to say good for you for considering this, I think it's an amazing thing even to look into and I hope it all goes well for you. You will be able to change someone's life completely in a totally positive way.

love

Rosy


----------



## E.C (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Robyne

I found Surrogacy Uk after reading an article in Take a Break about Jayne Frankland. She has become a surrogate mother herself after being an IP!!

I registered which doesnt cost anything and got to know a bit more and everyone on the boards. Went to a few Get Togethers which are normally once a month and then went on to be a gold member. 
My police check was only £10!!  

I have a spreadsheet set up for when i do (fingers crossed) fall pregnant and will just record on that the money ive spent and then match up the receipts. 

Hope to see you on there soon!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

I am really excited!! i sent off my COTS forms today, so looks like things are moving ahead . im hoping that things go ok and that i get accepted, but i guess its just the wait now


----------

